
For the good of the planet, can we curb our addiction to road salt? - camtarn
https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/what-on-earth-newsletter-road-salt-environment-1.4982353
======
zunzun
I started by snorting it, then smoking it, and now I inject.

------
mpweiher
Germany generally doesn’t salt roads any more.

Maybe Autobahns.

